# Apple TV moins cher



## cinemashow (31 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerais acheter un Apple TV 160 Go mais 399 je trouve ça un peu cher !
Y a-t-il des bons plans pour en trouver à moins de 350 ? 

Merci


----------



## nicesurvivor (31 Mars 2009)

Tu peux en trouver sur le refurb du site d'Apple (mais faut tomber au bon moment)
Après sur des sites de petites annonces...


----------



## ringmybell (31 Mars 2009)

Salut ! Tu peux aussi en trouver aux USA (sur Amazon.com par exemple) mais faut trouver un moyen de le faire expédier en France.
Tu peux aussi en trouver sur Ebay, j'en ai vu aussi sur Bricomac.
Bref, cherche un peu tu trouveras certainement ton bonheur pour pas trop cher.


----------



## ringmybell (31 Mars 2009)

salut tu peux aussi en trouver aux USA (amazon.com par exemple) mais faut trouver un moyen de te faire expédier l'Apple TV en France.
Sinon ebay ou des sites comme bricomac.
bonne chance


----------



## ipascm (31 Mars 2009)

sinon tu peux faire un voyage aux US et t'en rapporter une ca coutera certainement moins cher...

tu as regardé sur ebay et consors??


----------



## cinemashow (6 Avril 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses

Pour moi, pas moyen par les US  
Je vais peut-être voir avec bricomac (ou le refurb si je tombe au bon moment)

D'ailleurs, quelqu'un a-t-il déjà commandé un Apple TV sur le refurb ? 
Si oui dans quel état était-il ? 

Merci


----------



## Matsuto (9 Avril 2009)

via l'angleterre, tu peux avoir des apple tv 160 giga neuve pour 236&#8364; sur l'apple store!

alors si tu passe sur ebay.co.uk, tu en trouvera un bon grand nombre dans les environs des 180&#8364; a 250&#8364; (occaz en dessous de 200&#8364; et neuve a max 250&#8364; pour la 160 giga)

je compte pour ma part en prendre une d'ici 2-3 mois via l'angleterre! tellement moins cher avec la livre a 0,90&#8364;!


----------



## cinemashow (10 Avril 2009)

Merci.
Mais on peut se faire livrer en France en commandant sur l'Apple Store UK ?


----------



## Matsuto (11 Avril 2009)

cinemashow a dit:


> Merci.
> Mais on peut se faire livrer en France en commandant sur l'Apple Store UK ?


non. Tu dois passer via d'autre source que les apple stores a moins d'y aller toi meme ou de connaitre quelqu'un en angleterre!


----------



## cinemashow (22 Avril 2009)

Merci.
Je vais peut-être me laisser tenter par l'AppleTV sur Bricomac, j'ai vu qu'ils ont baissé le prix à 299euros.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà commandé chez eux ?


----------



## ipascm (24 Avril 2009)

heu, la version 40Go a toujours été à 299 euros je crois non?? mais c'est peut etre une 160Go à ce prix la.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h42 ----------

désolé pour mon post au dessus, je n'avais pas vu le lien. 299 pour une version 160Go donc


----------

